
Ask HN: What technology improved your life in 2018? - kaycebasques
It doesn’t necessarily need to be something new. Just something you adopted last year. It could be personal- or business-related.
======
kaycebasques
I got high-quality rain gear. It’s nice (and fun) to be able to go out in the
rain and stay dry without having to carry an umbrella.

------
savgeborn
Fleshlight

